# Would Brexit affect Australia?



## SirRumpole (15 June 2016)

Any ideas ?

Better trade ?

Closer links with Britain ?

Better security cooperation ?


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 June 2016)

If they're no longer part of the EU then that may open up some trade opportunites that we're otherwise effectively locked out of?

I'm not sure what, in terms of specific goods, but presumably there would be something we have to sell that Britain needs to buy and which has been coming from another EU country until now?


----------



## basilio (15 June 2016)

It already has affected Australia. The steep falls in the stock market reflect uncertainty and in some cases panic. If England exits the Common Market what effect will this have on other countries in the EEC ? Just a quick check on the net suggest most the consequences will be poor.  Business confidence is certainly one factor. The unravelling of trade, free movement of people and business will be challenging.

https://next.ft.com/content/05458b66-315f-11e6-bda0-04585c31b153

http://www.economist.com/news/brita...-about-alternatives-european-union-membership

https://woodfordfunds.com/economic-impact-brexit-report/

The overriding issue however in  a break up of the EEC would be the risk of a return to European conflict. One of the strongest brakes on political disagreements turning nasty is  strongly intertwined economies. Make no mistake one of the big reasons for the development of the EEC was mitigate conflict between Germany/France/ rest of Europe. The other reasons were to counterbalance the USSR and the US.


----------



## sptrawler (15 June 2016)

Smurf1976 said:


> If they're no longer part of the EU then that may open up some trade opportunites that we're otherwise effectively locked out of?
> 
> I'm not sure what, in terms of specific goods, but presumably there would be something we have to sell that Britain needs to buy and which has been coming from another EU country until now?




I'm with you as usual smurph, I think the fund managers are $hitting themselves, that Britain exits the EU. This could well cause a huge reshuffle of assett values in EU countries, which other than Germany, Sweden and a few others, aren't faring well.

Here is a post gfc graph of the U.K vs others

http://static.businessinsider.com/image/560d543bdd08950c628b467c-1200/image.jpg


Looks like they're doing fine, fund managers and the EU must be nervous. I really can't see how it would be a down side for a Commonwealth Country.

Maybe it would re enforce links, that lead to new markets, to challenge the Chinese domination?


----------



## sptrawler (15 June 2016)

basilio said:


> The overriding issue however in  a break up of the EEC would be the risk of a return to European conflict. One of the strongest brakes on political disagreements turning nasty is  strongly intertwined economies. Make no mistake one of the big reasons for the development of the EEC was mitigate conflict between Germany/France/ rest of Europe. The other reasons were to counterbalance the USSR and the US.




Well as usual,you summed it up pretty well basillio, but what has it got to do with Britain?

Other than a huge refugee camp at the French end of the chunnel, wanting to get onto the U.K welfare system.
Not unlike what is happening here, meanwhile those who lived there all their lives have to give up entitlements to support these economic refugees.

Maybe the better cause, would be to force all countries to install a welfare system.

Now that would be worth fighting for, and may reduce the amount of people fleeing Countries.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 June 2016)

An article from the SMH on what a Brexit would mean for the Australian economy: http://www.smh.com.au/money/what-would-a-brexit-mean-for-the-australian-economy-20160523-gp1e69.html


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 June 2016)

> Would Brexit affect Australia?






http://www.tradingeconomics.com/australia/imports



> Australia’s Import and Export Indicators and Statistics at a Glance (2010)
> 
> Total value of exports: US$210.7 billion
> 
> ...




http://www.economywatch.com/world_economy/australia/export-import.html

http://www.skwirk.com/p-c_s-17_u-44.../where-do-my-sneakers-come-from-/global-trade


----------



## noirua (20 April 2017)

The UK General Election called for June 8th is just the Prime Minister Theresa May's effort to increase her majority so as to 'hard brexit' the UK from the EU. At present the Conservative parties majority in UK Parliament is too low to get a majority vote on some crucial issues.

A 'hard Brexit' would mean the UK leaving the EU without necessary trade agreements in place. Thus saving billions of GB pounds in paying to remain within the EU's trading club.  This could advantage Australia and New Zealand as the UK will be looking around for trading partners - a great pity buckets full of Aussie sun and warm winds cant be sent. NZ winds are not required.


----------



## qldfrog (20 April 2017)

noirua said:


> The UK General Election called for June 8th is just the Prime Minister Theresa May's effort to increase her majority so as to 'hard brexit' the UK from the EU. At present the Conservative parties majority in UK Parliament is too low to get a majority vote on some crucial issues.
> 
> A 'hard Brexit' would mean the UK leaving the EU without necessary trade agreements in place. Thus saving billions of GB pounds in paying to remain within the EU's trading club.  This could advantage Australia and New Zealand as the UK will be looking around for trading partners - a great pity buckets full of Aussie sun and warm winds cant be sent. NZ winds are not required.



I have the opposite view, a way by the establishment to find a pretext NOT to brexit!!!
But your view is quite valid!


----------



## MARKETWINNER (23 April 2017)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-...s-back-opportunities-for-commonwealth/8341952


----------



## webbrowan (24 May 2017)

Anything that happens in anywhere else in the world will affect us down under. It just depends on the extent of the effect. Of course having a company that deals in exports and imports have to consider bringing in UK produce and product now because they aren't regulated at the same prices of the EU. That in turn will affect affordability and expenditure in Australia on that basket of goods. It's basically adding a "new" player into the mix and the equilibrium has to readjust.


----------



## noirua (16 March 2019)




----------



## Zaxon (16 March 2019)

Here are Australia's trading relationships in order of importance.  The UK is #14, just 1.4% of our trade.


----------



## noirua (17 March 2019)

It could be streets full of blood. Once put forward by a UK MP in the 1960s but for racial reasons - wont post a link for obvious reasons. Some people see it as war.


----------



## qldfrog (17 March 2019)

noirua said:


> It could be streets full of blood. Once put forward by a UK MP in the 1960s but for racial reasons - wont post a link for obvious reasons. Some people see it as war.




Basically,democracy is an empty word in the west, when our leaders do not agree with election results they make sure the wishes of the population are NOT implemented and start their globalist propaganda that so many of our leftist swallow hook and sink ..
So many examples you have to be blind not to see it.
Trump, brexit, gilet jaunes, immigration debate in europe, maastrich treaty, Marrakech open door treaty. And that is for the top ones
Either population will be turned into drones units of consumptions or theywill rebel revolt with blood in the street
But nowadays, freedoms are much limited and the power of the states unprecedented.
terrorist laws, communications monitoring, fake news and manipulations are unprecedented
If you follow the gilet jaunes in France, a perfect example on how a grassroot movement still going on after 18 weeks is being manipulated with yesterday Paris manifest march turned into media show by external elements from the suburbs left to run rampages and destructions to frighten and manipulate the opinion
The same cops shooting on 70y retirees where nowhere to be seen..and probably were the ones wearing balaclava and breaking windows
From the results of the vote, it was clear the establishment will not let brexit happens.


----------



## noirua (23 March 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Portillo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Johnson


----------



## noirua (9 April 2019)

noirua said:


> It could be streets full of blood. Once put forward by a UK MP in the 1960s but for racial reasons - wont post a link for obvious reasons. Some people see it as war.


----------



## sptrawler (9 April 2019)

It isn't that the people's vote didn't matter, they just didn't get it right, so they will vote again untill they do.
As per usual these days, the vocal minority, will end up getting their way. IMO


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2019)

sptrawler said:


> It isn't that the people's vote didn't matter, they just didn't get it right, so they will vote again untill they do.
> As per usual these days, the vocal minority, will end up getting their way. IMO






noirua said:


> It could be streets full of blood. Once put forward by a UK MP in the 1960s but for racial reasons - wont post a link for obvious reasons. Some people see it as war.





Very apposite, spt and noirua.

Most commentators predict some level of civil disturbance once a final compromise is made, or not made with the EU, and the UK leaves.

The UK are well prepared for this, or rather I should say that Great Britain is. The Police and Armed Forces have been drummed by the Establishment to hammer any dissent from the underclass.

Ireland may revert to "The Troubles", but I doubt if the Tories or Labour are much concerned about this.

It will be business as usual, less immigration and silly laws made by left wing and green ideologues.

The UK is doing quite well.

Europe has mad dogs about in Turkey, Spain, Italy and some of the eastern States not to mention half of Africa and the Islamic world that wishes to make it to Scandinavia or France.

Nonetheless economically the EU is doing well.

Europe has a long history of dealing with Mad Royalty, Dictators, Fascists, Religious Nutters, Communists and Invaders.

This will not be managed in Europe as well as it will be in the UK, however in my opinion, so if I were trading euros I'd be selling them.

The left have more to fear from the right in Europe than they have from anyone else.

The UK and the EU I have no doubt will come through these travails admirably, give or take some millions ++ of casualties.

gg


----------



## noirua (8 May 2019)

*The conditions are ripe for the biggest Brexit backlash imaginable *
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/brex...le/ar-AAB2cBl?MSCC=1557318120&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## qldfrog (10 May 2019)

Nive article, my feelings from far away.democracy has been stolen so let's get a leader working at least for the country
Better a Putin than a fake manipulated democracy where people's choice are blatantly discarded until they matches the desires of the fews: usually a duopoly of politicians,banged with a few big corporate leaders, capital city based, and even some established unions and lobbies
"The elites", the swamp, is not a conspiracy.
It is real and only the general apathy, economic success and can i say absence of general knowledge here in Australia has prevented it to manifest itself.
Both right and left are guilty, in my opinion, more the left with immigration, supra national agenda , but the right and its globalisation push is no better..and i am biased 
Populism is here to stay, dangerous but better than a world of consumption unit clones
Mankind without brain, however peaceful, is not an aim
Eat meat, learn science and history, philosophy, be proud of who you are, what your forefathers achieved , not skin colour or tribe and do not be afraid of voting for a Trump .


----------



## dutchie (26 November 2019)

More from Alistair Williams
https://www.bitchute.com/video/OmRqMJBK17Y/


----------



## noirua (12 December 2020)

Brexit: Which countries has the UK agreed trade deals with?
					

The UK has continued to agree trade deals with a variety of countries now it is no longer in the European Union.




					news.sky.com


----------



## noirua (12 December 2020)

__





						Australia's free trade agreements (FTAs)
					

A free trade agreement (FTA) is an international treaty between two or more economies that reduces or eliminates certain barriers to trade in goods and services, as well as investment.




					www.dfat.gov.au


----------

